# Introduction:Young wife trying to concieve! Any other young women trying to concieve?



## youngwife20

Hi all, I thought I would just introduce myself I am a 20 year old wife , husbands 24 , on 3rd cycle of trying to concieve! from uk, We are really excited for the future and hope we concieve soon! good luck to everyone on there journey!

I notice theres a thread for over 35 but none for under 30s wonder if there are many on here :)


----------



## odd_socks

*hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## NuKe

hiya! welcome to bnb! there is an over-35's section and a teen section, but in my opinion id say the majority of us are in our 20s? thats just a guess tho. im currently ttc#2 and im 25 :flower: hope to see u round the boards!


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome.

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## SassyLou

:hi: Hi :hi:

Welcome to BnB

xxx


----------



## youngwife20

NuKe said:


> hiya! welcome to bnb! there is an over-35's section and a teen section, but in my opinion id say the majority of us are in our 20s? thats just a guess tho. im currently ttc#2 and im 25 :flower: hope to see u round the boards!

good luck with your ttc! and aww how old did you have #1? :)


----------



## youngwife20

thank you for all the welcomes! :)


----------



## Housewife83

Welcome to the forum. I'm also in my 20s. I think there are a lot of us here.


----------



## anxiousme

hey there,
welcome on board,im 26 and ttc for a year now,wishin all of us the best.:hugs:


----------



## pinkbow

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome! :flow:


----------



## baby luv

hi everyone im 30 TTC over a year now waiting to see the docs next month so fingers crossed.
im from dublin with my hubby 11 years and jst got married in Nov 2010
good luck to u all TTC and ill see u round the bored some time


----------



## youngwife20

thank you for all the welcomes and good luck all :) hope all goes well for you at the docs baby luv!!


----------



## happy wiffy

hi all....I am 23 and ttc for almost year n a half now!!and I am from uk


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## youngwife20

good luck wiffy hope you get y0u BFP this month


----------



## youngwife20

thank you for the welcome JG your little one is so adorable :)


----------



## mrslj

Hello I'm new too and in my 20's think theres lots of ladies on here :)


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## youngwife20

mrslj said:


> Hello I'm new too and in my 20's think theres lots of ladies on here :)

Goodluck!! and lots of baby dust! :) yeh there is actualy more y0ung mums and mums to be than i thought!! welcome! everyones so nice here


----------



## EricaCheramie

Welcome. I'm new as well. Good Luck!:hug:


----------



## youngwife20

EricaCheramie said:


> Welcome. I'm new as well. Good Luck!:hug:


THANKS and welcome to you too! :)


----------



## LoveMrsP

Hellloooo!! I'm in my early 20s as well. Hubby and I are thinking of ttc in June this year! Hopefully all goes well! Xxx good luck to u xx


----------



## youngwife20

hey Lovemrs! goood luck for when you start ttc! welcome!! :) nice to see some young wifeys!! :)


----------



## SillyHale

Hi! I'm a newbie...26...and trying for #1! Can't wait to start the next journey :winkwink:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave: welcome


----------



## youngwife20

Sillyhale! Welcome! :) good luck and lots of baby dust! Tell us about urself!? How llong have u been ttc? Are u using any tools? Like ovulation calander opks etc? Hope this is ur month!! My af is due any time from now so its a waiting game!! Trying not to be to obbsessed thinking about it!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you for the welcome Lor! Your babys are so cuteee!!! :)


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: Welcome to BnB


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u lucy ;)y


----------



## Fluffypink

Hi everyone

I just joined today and looking for some TTC mommies to talk to.
My Fiance and i went to a FS in December after TTC for 14months.
My fiance's sperm morphology is a shocking low 1%.
The FS then told us that we wont be able to concieve naturally only through artificial insemenation. Its really a sad thing to go through, not nice :cry:

Anywas we went on the 2nd Of May for our first IUI Now i am just awaiting my blood test on the 16th of May.

I am soooo broody and so impatient. This 2WW is killing me....

Anywas lots of baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## youngwife20

Hi FLUFFY- I'm so sorry uve had such a struggle! Hoiw long were u trying before u thought something might be wrong? Was there something that caused his low sperm count? How old r u and ur OH, and my af should be sgtarrting any day now! So I know how it feels!! All the waiting and worrieing! Feel free to send me an inbox message for a chat!! Were r u from and I hope u get ur bfp!!!


----------



## Eastonm2b

welcome :dust:


----------



## emilyymac18

best of luck, im 19 & ttc too !


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/welcome2.gif


----------



## L.Christine

Yep I'm 20 and struggling TTC#1 xx


----------



## youngwife20

L christine- i hope you get your bfp sooN! we got ours!! and im now almost 18 weeks pregnant! :) we got pregnant NTNP just for one month and got pregnant that month. no success ttc! ::0 goodluck


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------

